# Exhaust Problem. Need advice



## superpunkduck (Aug 27, 2019)

Help! Im trying to determine the validity of my local exhaust guy's statement when i went to him for repairs.
So heres the deal. My 2012 Rogue with 191k miles on it is still running beautifully except it sounds like it no longer has any exhaust. Incredibly loud, sounds like a Harley Davidson. So i take it to my local exhaust shop. Here is what the guy told me.

_"Basically the Front 3rd of your Exhaust needs to be replaced. Your Manifold Cat is Cracked and there's another leak a little further down. It will be $1500 total for the Job. But I wouldnt even bother. I'd trade it in cuz whatever caused that manifold cat to crack is just gonna do the same thing to the new one. I have a couple nice honda civic's for sale"_

What the heck is this guy talking about?
Is it true that whatever caused the manifold cat to crack is just going to cause the new one to crack too?
Is it worth dropping the $1500 into this rogue that is otherwise running great?


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

I think it's not normal :/


----------



## Adonyx (Aug 29, 2019)

That cat along with the manifold only costs $350 at AutoZone. The guy is jerking you around.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Get a second if not a 3rd opinion. Someone is either trying to get your car for nothing or is trying to hose you and empty your bank account. Is the crack in the manifold section? A bung surrounding an 02 sensor? In some cases, such things can be welded and repaired. Same thing with the hole in another section of your exhaust. I gather your engine malfunction light must be on. The cat manifold is fairly expensive from Nissan, there are cheaper aftermarket options but don't necessarily go for the absolute cheapest.


----------



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

If it otherwise is in good condition and runs well, then yes get it fixed, but not by the first guy.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

superpunkduck said:


> Is it true that whatever caused the manifold cat to crack is just going to cause the new one to crack too?


Make sure your engine is not running too lean, if so, the manifolds and converters will continually burn out. Are your O2 sensors okay? If backfiring continues to occur on a regular basis, that will eventually cause the manifold to crack; the backfires are actually explosions that occur inside the manifold.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Of course, you can always get a second opinion from another shop! Rockauto sells both C.A.R.B. compliant (for those that live in states that have California emissions compliant state inspection) and non-C.A.R.B. compliant options from reputable companies like Walker, Bosal and Dorman for even less than your local Autozone store!


----------

